# wow ics is 100 times smoother then jellybean



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

its night and day ics runs way better then any jellybean rom ive had.

im aware that this is usually not the case normally jb runs better then ics but in this case it is CLEARLY not. nova launcher with jb app animations is butter.


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

You can thank moto for a nasty little script they added that killed this phone on JB. I found it and killed it. LOL everything runs perfect now, Just follow this link if you want your phone to run like it should on the snapdragon should

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/10713-droid-hd-and-the-nasty-moto-script/page__view__findpost__p__208704


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

is this an issue with stock JB too? I dont seem to have any lag on my stock set up...


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

i am totally stock 925 with update and my phone definitely ran better in the original ics os. Maybe it has to do with apps we run or memory used. I use a lot of apps, type fast, and use live wallpaper so it my just overwhelm the jb. All I know is phone is less speedy now and sometimes jams.

What is the best way out when u get the unfortunately x has stopped working, you hit ok then y has stopped working ad infi itum.? I tried pwr vol dwn and instead of a plain restart I got a system reset and lost everything. Took hours to get all the apps set up again.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I find most phones work best in the rom of original release.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Megaroad (Nov 8, 2012)

vtwinbmx said:


> You can thank moto for a nasty little script they added that killed this phone on JB. I found it and killed it. LOL everything runs perfect now, Just follow this link if you want your phone to run like it should on the snapdragon should
> 
> http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/10713-droid-hd-and-the-nasty-moto-script/page__view__findpost__p__208704


You're so full of crap.


----------

